# landgrab



## morris leslie (Jan 18, 2011)

Bought prop in luxor and lived to regret it.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

morris leslie said:


> Bought prop in luxor and lived to regret it.


No consolation I know, but Many Egyptians are or were in same position, though they may have lost life savings or borrowed money. The goal posts are not fixed. The dice is loaded, and unless you know how to play the game in this developing country, you will always be on the loosing side. Sorry. Bat


----------



## Move to Nabq (Jan 22, 2011)

Can anyone explain more? i have bought property in Sharm on leasehold only


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Move to Nabq said:


> Can anyone explain more? i have bought property in Sharm on leasehold only


Hi "Move to Nabq".

I read on another thread that you have bought on Sunny Lakes. This is a great development and does not have any legal problems so you shouldn't have anything to worry about with your investment. The legitimate owner of the land is Mr. Yaser, check your contract and make sure the first party is this (although in some few cases he has delegated others to sign on his behalf so if you do not find his name you would probably still be okay). Mr. Yaser has another two developments in Nabq Bay (Sunny House & Sunny Village) as well as developing in Dahab and more to come in Sharm (although I believe not residential). He is a good developer and has not had any previous problems. What I am trying to say is your investment is very low risk so do not worry.


----------

